# My 3 stud muffins



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

And then there where three...

Three totally handsome stud muffins that is! :lol: On a more serious note: I had to downsize my rats to 3 at my docters request. I've been battling an illness and can't currently emotionally care for more than three. So I made the no doubt tuff choice to adopt them to great new homes before I felt completely emotionally overwhelmed.  At least I have the peace of mind knowing they are being spoiled where they are now, I made sure they would. :wink: 

Anywho's, here are my boys!

.: Daddy :.


















.: Gizzy :.

Here he is when I first got him, a skinny boy  









Now:









Kisses!









And introducing Haji! He is my pedigree'd rat. My first one from a breeder. I'm totally in love with him. He is so sweet and BIG for his age.



















Aww look, baby Haji <3









Thanks for looking!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh they are so cute!


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks! I wuff them very much


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, they're all totally adorable! And that last picture of Haji, swoon, soo cute!


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Ahh, Baby Haji is a total heart melter! But they're all quite adorable, of course!


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Adorable boys you've got there! :wink: 

And that picture of baby Haji...*drool* precious .


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

VERY CUTE!


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

they're gorgeous! <3


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

if haji was still a baby, i would steal her from you


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Aaaaaw and Baby Haji looks sooo cute. I love the name too


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Awww! Their all so cute! Love the baby picture of Haji!


----------

